# Remington 742 Jammaster help.



## OutdoorSteve (Dec 16, 2014)

Is there a gunsmith out there that could fix my 742? It will eject the spent casing, but not cycle a live round into the chamber. Issue number two is some how without anything done to the parts it went fully auto.


----------



## density1 (Dec 17, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=779589&highlight=742

Check out this old thread. The last parts might help you.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 17, 2014)

Check/clean the magazine first....
I have 1 mag that will not feed, and another that feeds perfectly....
Check for small dents, and rust inside and
spring....
Clean bolt to make sure firing pin/spring are functioning properly...


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 17, 2014)

Sounds like powder residue fouling. Take apart, blast with brake cleaner and use teflon spray oil from now on.
Check mags too.


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 17, 2014)

Failure to feed is probably a magazine problem.  Accidental full auto sounds like worn internals that need replacing ASAP before the wrong person hears/witnesses that event and you wind up in federal prison.


----------



## density1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I just remembered that one of the first things to check on a 742 for feeding problems is the dust cover. Check that the bolt dust cover is not cracked or broken. If it is, put it off and check to see if it feeds.


----------

